# Gimp 2.10 - Nahtlose Texturen erstellen!



## 3dtutor (29. September 2022)

Hi, für alle die sich für Texturen begeistern habe ich hier ein Tutorials zusammengestellt.
3 Unterschiedliche Wege Super Texturen zu erstellen:


----------



## Technipion (30. September 2022)

Wieder einmal ein sehr schönes Video von dir, danke dafür!

Ich hätte hier noch eine vierte Methode, die du gerne mal austesten kannst. Oft ist es so, dass du eine relativ kleine Textur hast (z.B. Gras/Laub für den Boden) und große Flächen damit texturieren möchtest. Du möchtest also aus einer kleinen Quelltextur größere Texturen erstellen. Damit sind wir hier im Bereich Textursynthese (was du gezeigt hast mit nahtloser Kachelung fällt im Prinzip ja auch schon in diese Kategorie). Ich mache sowas zwar meistens in Blender, aber in GIMP geht es auch "relativ" einfach:


Erstelle eine nahtlose Textur (das hast du ja schon gezeigt).
Jetzt wird eine große Textur daraus erzeugt. Dafür benutzen wir _Filter → Abbilden → Kacheln_. Tipp: Alle numerischen Felder in GIMP erlauben die Eingabe einfacher mathematischer Formeln. Möchte ich z.B. mein Bild mit einer Größe von 1234px vervierfachen, kann ich einfach "1234*4" in das Feld eingeben. GIMP unterstützt alle vier Grundoperationen (`+ - * /`). So wird z.B. einfach aus einer 512px Textur eine 4K Textur.
Wir erzeugen eine neue Ebene mit der gleichen Größe wie die gerade generierte Textur.
In die neue Ebene wird eine Voronoi-Textur gerendert. Hierfür _Filter → Render → Rauschen → Zellrauschen_ anwählen und Palettisieren aktivieren. Die Skalierung wird so eingestellt, dass die Zellen etwa eine Größe von 1 / 20 bis 1 / 10 der Texturbreite/-höhe haben.
Es wird die Textur ausgewählt und über _Filter → Abbilden → Verschieben_ transformiert. Für die Eingänge wird die Ebene mit der Voronoi-Textur gewählt. Wichtig ist, dass unter Abyss-Regeln *Schleife* gewählt ist. Mit den Werten für Versatz muss man etwas spielen. Ich drehe i.d.R. den horizontalen Versatz voll auf, und spiele dann mit dem vertikalen Versatz bis mir das Ergebnis gefällt.
Nun führen wir bei der Voronoi-Textur eine Kantenerkennung durch. Dafür auf _Filter → Kanten finden → Kanten_.
Um GIMP die Erkennung im nächsten Schritt etwas zu erleichtern, machen wir die Kanten nun gut sichtbar. Dafür gehen wir auf _Farben → Helligkeit / Kontrast_ und setzen den Kontrast auf 127 und die Helligkeit auf 126. (Alternativ könnte man das auch über _Farben → Kurven_ machen.)
Aus den Kanten wird jetzt eine Auswahl erzeugt. Dafür auf _Auswahl → Nach Farbe_ und auf eine der weißen Kanten klicken.
Die Auswahl wird mittels _Auswahl → Vergrößern_ größer gemacht. Hier kann man ruhig großzügig sein. 10px sollten es schon sein, eher mehr.
Jetzt wird wieder die Ebene mit der Textur angewählt und die unschönen Kanten werden mittels _Filter → Verbessern → Heal selection_ einigermaßen ordentlich entfernt.
Wie gut die große Textur am Ende aussieht hängt auch davon ab, wie regulär das Muster in der Originaltextur war. Aber für viele nicht-reguläre Texturen kann man damit ein wahnsinnig gutes Ergebnis erzielen. Und wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat, ist das auch nicht mehr so kompliziert.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## 3dtutor (1. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Technipion, hört sich interessant an.
Ohne es schon probiert zu haben, erzeugst du die neue Textur also auf Basis der Alten und des neuen Rauschens, dass du hinzufügst.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn ich irgendwann etwas fortgeschrittenere Themen abhandle ich das mal in der Form durchgehe.
Schön zu sehen, dass es noch mehr texturbegeisterte Menschen hier gibt.
VG


----------

